# Homeowner drops tree on self, Glendale, WI



## Nickrosis (Nov 27, 2004)

At a restaurant tonight, I talked to the owner who moonlights as an arborist and police officer. While patrolling today, he heard a call on the radio for a tree incident and rushed over to find a homeowner who notched a tree onto himself.

His flying dutchman didn't work so well, and the ropes he tied to another tree didn't work either. The tree fell on him (~10" ash), and the cop telling me about it, said he gave him CPR for 10 minutes until an AED arrived and got a heartbeat. He didn't know if he survived or not, but I'll check in the paper in the morning.


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 28, 2004)

No news. _Have to have ten characters...._


----------

